# Rapiers and Rocket Ships: A Planetary Romance game (d20 Modern) Full



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 1, 2004)

*Welcome to Rapiers and Rocket Ships*

A Planetary Romance play by post game using rules from the _d20 Modern_, Polyhedron magazine’s mini-games _Iron Lords of Jupiter _ (#160), _Pulp Heroes_ (#161), and Green Ronin’s _Skull and Bones_. You are only required to have the d20 Modern rules to be able to play. The game will be run in the tradition of the Space Opera / Planetary Romance worlds of Edgar Rice Burroughs, Jack Vance, and Sir Arthur Conan Doyle. Think John Carter of Mars or Flash Gordon to understand the style and tone of the game. 

The game will begin on the Earth during the mid 1930’s. Characters will be either Strangers (humans from the 1930’s earth transported to a fantastic world of terrible beauty and high adventure) or Natives (exotic humanoids or creatures of this fantastic world). A party completely consisting of Strangers or part Stranger, part Native will be fine. Though to keep a sense of discovery and mystery, The exact nature of any PC Native races will be kept secret until the Strangers actually arrive on the new world. So players running Native PCs will run Stranger NPC’s until the time as their Native PC can be introduced. I will email those players rules on making a Native PC at that time. I would like to have a majority of players run Strangers though. I am willing to have up to 6 players in the game at any one time. 

Character creation will use Planned Generation (page 15 of d20 Modern) using 32 points. Characters will start at 6th level. Stranger PCs will be allowed to “regain” their Wealth bonus after they have earned a level in their new world (page 17 of Polyhedron #160). Reputation of Stranger PCs will start at 0 but it can be earned normally on the new world. Strangers can “reserve" their 6th level feat and all of their skill points earned at 6th level to be taken or spent later in play. These feats and skill points are lost if they are not assigned before achievement of 7th level. Remember, Stranger PC’s come from the 1930’s so build your characters accordingly, no Computer based feats or skills, etc. New Feats from Polyhedron #160 and #161 can be used with my permission. The Sensitive Feat from _Call of Cthulhu d20_ can also be taken but only one character can have this feat. Starting Occupations from _Pulp Heroes_ (Poly #161) can also be used. They include: *All-American, Aristocrat, Cloistered, Cosmopolitan, On the Run, and Primitive*. If you don’t have the magazine just ask me for the details. I will also be using the Parrying rules from _Skull and Bones_; basically you can give up your next attack to attempt to parry an attack made against you. 

Available Classes:
*Solider, Martial Artist, Gunslinger, Infiltrator, Daredevil, Bodyguard, Field Scientist, Field Medic, Investigator, Personality, Negotiator * (_d20 Modern_)

*Engineer, Noble, Scholar, Trader, Wise One* (Starting Native PCs only) (Polyhedron #160)

*Explorer, Scientist* (Polyhedron #161)

Play will begin with the Stranger PCs boarding the Bermuda Clipper flying boat in Baltimore for a trip to Bermuda in the winter of 1936. You can play one of the crew, a passenger, or a stow away if you wish. Players playing Native PCs will play Stranger NPCs until the time they can bring in their Native PCs.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 1, 2004)

now this sound like fun. Love the theme. Time to dust of my d20modern book.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks, I am really jazzed about the theme as well. Here is a pic to get us in the feel of the game.


----------



## ajanders (Jan 2, 2004)

*Character*

Looks interesting.
Should we submit character concepts to you here or do you want them emailed to you?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

ajanders said:
			
		

> Looks interesting.
> Should we submit character concepts to you here or do you want them emailed to you?




I would be extremely interested in playing this game; I'd especially like to play a Native.  Either way, my Stranger character would probably be an Aristocratic playboy from an English family.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 2, 2004)

Oooo  Me... I'll play either Stranger or Native depending on others choices...


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm interested in playing a Native.  Are the natives limited to those in Iron Lords?  I've got d20 Modern and the Poly issues, no Skull and Bones.  If we have a wider range of natives, I'm thinking a blue-skinned huntress in a bikini would be fun.  What can I say, the pic you attached inspired me.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 2, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Thanks, I am really jazzed about the theme as well. Here is a pic to get us in the feel of the game.




*mumbling incoherent stuff about character concepts* 
ah so many old cliche that could be used. I'm pretty sure it will a stranger though.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 2, 2004)

ajanders said:
			
		

> Looks interesting.
> Should we submit character concepts to you here or do you want them emailed to you?




Post your character concepts here unless there is a deep dark secret that you don't want any of the other players to know about!


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 2, 2004)

garyh said:
			
		

> I'm interested in playing a Native.  Are the natives limited to those in Iron Lords?  I've got d20 Modern and the Poly issues, no Skull and Bones.  If we have a wider range of natives, I'm thinking a blue-skinned huntress in a bikini would be fun.  What can I say, the pic you attached inspired me.




I am not using the natives or the setting from_ Iron Lords_. I am working on a completely new "world" of my own design, though it will most likely use elements from my favorite books and movies. You want blue skin you got blue skin! There are about half a dozen native races in my mind at the moment. I am going to try and get them all stat'd today. 

Don't worry about having the _Skull and Bones_ book. I am just using one rule from it (Parrying). 

Well the pic was there to inspire. I am glad it worked!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I would be extremely interested in playing this game; I'd especially like to play a Native.  Either way, my Stranger character would probably be an Aristocratic playboy from an English family.




I've changed my mind; I'd rather like to keep my aristocrat now.  I've gotten to like the concept.  Here's a rough draft; I don't have my books or Polyhedra with me, so I don't have all the information I need, but I've got most.

Captain Lord Roland FitzAmbrose     Charismatic5/Fast1

Str 10 Dex 14  Con 12 Int 13 Wis 10 Cha 18    (level 4 increase went to Cha)

Talents: Evasion, all three leadership chain feats

Feats: Archaic Weapon Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Weapon Finesse, Leadership, Dodge, Agile Riposte.

Skills:
Bluff  8 ranks
Diplomacy 8 ranks
Intimidate 8 ranks
Knowledge (current events)  8 ranks
Knowledge (tactics) 4 ranks (cross-class)
Perform (oratory) 8 ranks
Profession (career soldier) 9 ranks
Ride 9 ranks
4 skill points unassigned from Fast

Languages: English, French

Wealth Bonus +16 (originally +18)
EQ: Ruger Service-Six pistol (2d6, 30 ft.)
      MW+3 Rapier
      40-lb capacity travel case
      2 combat uniforms
      4 dress uniforms
      Toiletries

Roland has been a leader all his life.  In the nursery, he was the ringleader of many a cookie theft; at Eaton, he was made captain of the cricket team, despite his relative lack of skill, because his leadership inspired those who actually had talent.  His family was understandably upset at his decision to join the military, as they remembered better than him the horrors of the Great War, but he assured them "The PM's said there'll be peace in our time, and even if he's wrong, then, by George, they're going to need every bit of help they can get!"

Roland is a very likeable fellow when amiable, but he can command attention if it is not freely given.  He tends to be rather arrogant in an extremely likeable way; his casual assumption that everyone wants to do what he says is often accurate, and even those who don't like it have a hard time holding it against him.  His likeability is bolstered by his strong sense of responsibility; noblesse oblige may seem insulting from most people, but Roland's demeanor makes almost any other behaviour unthinkable.  He seems clearly destined to rule, though over what, no one is quite certain.

Roland's appearance adds to his commanding presence.  His 6'1 frame is somewhat lean, but it appears toned rather than starved.  His sandy hair is cut short and groomed well but not too meticulously, allowing the eye to focus on his commanding, almost raptor-like face.  His eyes are a startling shade of green.


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> I am not using the natives or the setting from_ Iron Lords_. I am working on a completely new "world" of my own design, though it will most likely use elements from my favorite books and movies. You want blue skin you got blue skin! There are about half a dozen native races in my mind at the moment. I am going to try and get them all stat'd today.
> 
> Don't worry about having the _Skull and Bones_ book. I am just using one rule from it (Parrying).
> 
> Well the pic was there to inspire. I am glad it worked!




Sounds great, TT!  Lookin' forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 2, 2004)

If there's room for one more, I'd like to join.  This looks like great fun


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 2, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> If there's room for one more, I'd like to join.  This looks like great fun





Your the sixth so your in.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius, 

 I really like your character concept! It looks GREAT! Do you have the Ploy #161 magazine? I think the Aristocrat background in it would be great for your character. If you don't have it I can e-mail it to you.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Paxus Asclepius,
> 
> I really like your character concept! It looks GREAT! Do you have the Ploy #161 magazine? I think the Aristocrat background in it would be great for your character. If you don't have it I can e-mail it to you.




I own it, but it's not in my possession; likewise the Polyhedron with Iron Lords in it.  If you could email or post the background for me, that'd be great.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I own it, but it's not in my possession; likewise the Polyhedron with Iron Lords in it.  If you could email or post the background for me, that'd be great.




Send me a email or give me your email address and I will send it to you.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Send me a email or give me your email address and I will send it to you.




I've enabled email in my profile; I hadn't realized it was off.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I've enabled email in my profile; I hadn't realized it was off.




Ok it is sent.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

How are we handling Wealth?  Is there a set value to which we should add our starting bonus, or should we roll for each level gained?


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> How are we handling Wealth?  Is there a set value to which we should add our starting bonus, or should we roll for each level gained?




A first level character starts with 2d4 + Occupation Wealth Bonus + Any Feat Wealth Bonus. 

Everytime you gain a level you make a profession check (pg 70 of d20 Modern) to see what kind of Wealth increase you get. 

Now be warned a Stranger's Wealth will count for nothing in the "new" world. I am currently debating on what to do with Wealth. On option is to have a characters wealth return after they gain a level in the new world. Another is to give a bonus in either skill points and/or class skills for Wealth points lost. Any idea's on what you all would like to do?


----------



## Radiant (Jan 2, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> A first level character starts with 2d4 + Occupation Wealth Bonus + Any Feat Wealth Bonus.
> 
> Everytime you gain a level you make a profession check (pg 70 of d20 Modern) to see what kind of Wealth increase you get.
> 
> Now be warned a Stranger's Wealth will count for nothing in the "new" world. I am currently debating on what to do with Wealth. On option is to have a characters wealth return after they gain a level in the new world. Another is to give a bonus in either skill points and/or class skills for Wealth points lost. Any idea's on what you all would like to do?




you could use a case by case solution. If there is an opportunity for someone to logically get his wealth then he does otherwise he gets something else to make up for it.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> A first level character starts with 2d4 + Occupation Wealth Bonus + Any Feat Wealth Bonus.
> 
> Everytime you gain a level you make a profession check (pg 70 of d20 Modern) to see what kind of Wealth increase you get.
> 
> Now be warned a Stranger's Wealth will count for nothing in the "new" world. I am currently debating on what to do with Wealth. On option is to have a characters wealth return after they gain a level in the new world. Another is to give a bonus in either skill points and/or class skills for Wealth points lost. Any idea's on what you all would like to do?




Speaking for Roland, his commanding demeanor and natural leadership should give him some in-game reason to reacquire his wealth.  I think that would be the optimal solution for him.  Other players and characters may have different solutions.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 2, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> you could use a case by case solution. If there is an opportunity for someone to logically get his wealth then he does otherwise he gets something else to make up for it.




That seems to be a very workable plan! Thanks alot Radient!


----------



## Radiant (Jan 2, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> That seems to be a very workable plan! Thanks alot Radient!




damn do I feel smart now  
Thinking about an Irish thief at the moment.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Thinking about an Irish thief at the moment.




An Irishman?  A rebellious Papist, you mean!  No wonder you turn to thievery; you haven't the ability or motivation to work for a living.

Really, it seems a lovely idea; nothing like a little built-in character interaction to make a fun game.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> An Irishman?  A rebellious Papist, you mean!  No wonder you turn to thievery; you haven't the ability or motivation to work for a living.
> 
> Really, it seems a lovely idea; nothing like a little built-in character interaction to make a fun game.




*grin* exactly what I thought. Still not sure about any details though, I'm a little busy at the moment.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 3, 2004)

My general character idea is a WWI fighter pilot who's turned to commercial air traffic to earn a living.  Something of the Biggles type.  Maybe he's the airship's pilot, a member of the crew, or just a passenger enjoying the trip.


----------



## ajanders (Jan 3, 2004)

*Introducing Tom "Duke" Hogan*

Tom Hogan, The Fistic Philadelphian, Duke of the Ring, with his Eye on the King

Human Male
Strong Hero 3 / Tough Hero 3

Strength	16	(+3)		Size:	Medium		
Dexterity	14	(+2)		Height:	6' 2"		
Constitution	16	(+3)		Weight:	220 lb		
Intelligence	10	(+0)		Eyes:	Hazel		
Wisdom	12	(+1)		Hair:	Red		
Charisma	9	(-1)		Skin:	Light		

Talents: 
Melee Smash
Improved Melee Smash
Remain Conscious
Robust
Total Hit Points: 47 [includes toughness x1] 
Speed: 30 feet 
Armor Class: 16 = 10 + 4 [class] +2 [dexterity] 
Touch AC: 12
Flat-footed: 10

Feats: 
Endurance		
Street Fighting (Replaces Improved Initiative)		
Brawl		
Improved Brawl		
Knockout Punch		
Power Attack		
Simple Weapon Proficiency [free]		
Toughness x1		

History in next post


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

ajanders said:
			
		

> Hair:	Red		Skin:	Light
> 
> Talents:
> Melee Smash
> ...




A fair-skinned redhead with a taste for the uncouth past-time of boxing?  No need to add any more history.  I can already tell you're going to be another Papist.  The good Lord deliver us from such!  Pray, tell me that at least _one_ of my companions is a proper's King's man or woman?  Even a colonial?  Heaven help me, a _*Frenchman*_?


----------



## ajanders (Jan 3, 2004)

*Uncouth*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> A fair-skinned redhead with a taste for the uncouth past-time of boxing?  No need to add any more history.  I can already tell you're going to be another Papist.  The good Lord deliver us from such!  Pray, tell me that at least _one_ of my companions is a proper's King's man or woman?  Even a colonial?  Heaven help me, a _*Frenchman*_?




Hey!
I'm not a Papist!  I'm from Philadelphia!
Can't you read da markee?
Gonna be bigger'n Dempsey wit' good luck.

An dat's da good t'ing about boxing...it's just how de English got dere kings.
Rule by divine right, baybee!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

ajanders said:
			
		

> Hey!
> I'm not a Papist!  I'm from Philadelphia!
> Can't you read da markee?
> Gonna be bigger'n Dempsey wit' good luck.
> ...




Our kings don't rule by divine right, though I suppose a colonialist wouldn't know that, or much else either.  Too much Irish and Continental blood in you, I should expect.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 3, 2004)

Oh Lord what have I done!


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 3, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> My general character idea is a WWI fighter pilot who's turned to commercial air traffic to earn a living.  Something of the Biggles type.  Maybe he's the airship's pilot, a member of the crew, or just a passenger enjoying the trip.





Great, I was hoping that someone would play a pilot. You can be the pilot of the Pan Am airlines _Bermuda Clipper_!


----------



## Radiant (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Our kings don't rule by divine right, though I suppose a colonialist wouldn't know that, or much else either.  Too much Irish and Continental blood in you, I should expect.




yeah well, there must be some good blood in him


----------



## Radiant (Jan 3, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Oh Lord what have I done!




don't tell me this ain't what you wanted for a game like that  
and there would be the fun if you can't argue about manners while running from flesh eating aliens...
Considerign that all other chars seem to be male so far I might make  my thief a girl.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> don't tell me this ain't what you wanted for a game like that
> and there would be the fun if you can't argue about manners while running from flesh eating aliens...
> Considerign that all other chars seem to be male so far I might make  my thief a girl.




But then I can't be uncivil towards you!  That's hardly fair.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 3, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> don't tell me this ain't what you wanted for a game like that
> and there would be the fun if you can't argue about manners while running from flesh eating aliens...
> Considerign that all other chars seem to be male so far I might make  my thief a girl.





Not all of them, garyh's character is a women I believe. A blue skinned one but still a woman! 

And as for the characters or players, I could not have hoped for a better group so far.   Though I was hoping for at least one old scientist!


----------



## Radiant (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> But then I can't be uncivil towards you!  That's hardly fair.




what you can't be uncivil to a pickpocket from the gutter?  What kind of snob are you?!  
Maybe I'll think about it.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> what you can't be uncivil to a pickpocket from the gutter?  What kind of snob are you?!
> Maybe I'll think about it.




I'm not trying to influence your character choice, simply pointing out that the interactions between Roland and a woman, even if she is an Irish gutter rat, are going to be rather different.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 3, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Not all of them, garyh's character is a women I believe. A blue skinned one but still a woman!
> 
> And as for the characters or players, I could not have hoped for a better group so far.   Though I was hoping for at least one old scientist!




Yeah but there has to be one among the strangers. That's a rule of the genre

I thought that one is needed too but honestly I find it too boring and more importantly I'm simply not smart enought for it. Still even though that role has tradition it is the one I would miss the least.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to influence your character choice, simply pointing out that the interactions between Roland and a woman, even if she is an Irish gutter rat, are going to be rather different.




stay calm, breath deeply and don't worry 'bout me thinking you might want to influence anything.  
I'm happy that we have a chance to get the group into something working right here. And I guess if we set the char combination right from the start it will be a lot more fun. So what do we have so far? The daring pilot, the herioic aristocrat and the blue skinned alien girl in a bikini. Am I right?


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 3, 2004)

The Players:

*Lord Roland FitzAmbrose*: Aristocratic playboy from an English family and late of the Queen's Own Dragoons (Paxus Asclepius)

*Unnamed blue-skinned huntress in a bikini*.(garyh)

*Irish Theif of undetermined gender*.(Radiant)

*Biggles type Pilot* (Jarval)

*Tom Hogan* Prize Fighter from Philly (ajanders)

*Nurse* from the southern USA (dream66_)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Not all of them, garyh's character is a women I believe. A blue skinned one but still a woman!




Now, if only she's royalty of some sort, we meet the ultimate cliche!


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 3, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Yeah but there has to be one among the strangers. That's a rule of the genre
> 
> I thought that one is needed too but honestly I find it too boring and more importantly I'm simply not smart enought for it. Still even though that role has tradition it is the one I would miss the least.










Well, if we are missing a female stranger (aka Dale Arden or the plucky blonde haired american woman who always gets kidnapped by bug eyed meanies and such). I can always run a female NPC. So don't feel pressured into running one if you don't want to.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Well, if we are missing a female stranger (aka Dale Arden or the plucky blonde haired american woman who always gets kidnapped by bug eyed meanies and such). I can always run a female NPC. So don't feel pressured into running one if you don't want to.




Well, the "always getting kidnapped" role is probably best for an NPC anyway.  Not all that much fun, sitting in the dungeons of BEM #3 for most of the adventure.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Now, if only she's royalty of some sort, we meet the ultimate cliche!




lol, that's the hundred point hit.



> [Well, the "always getting kidnapped" role is probably best for an NPC anyway. Not all that much fun, sitting in the dungeons of BEM #3 for most of the adventure.




have to agree, even though the screaming kidnapped beauty is a classic she is  not really something suited for a player character.


----------



## ajanders (Jan 3, 2004)

*The Fistic Philadelphian*



			
				Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> The Players:
> 
> [*Tom Hogan*, The Fistic Philadelphian, Duke of the Ring, with his Eye on the King. (ajanders)




This translates as "Prize Fighter" once the marketing is stripped out.
Jack Dempsey is still the King of the Ring, historically.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

ajanders said:
			
		

> This translates as "Prize Fighter" once the marketing is stripped out.




But if we stripped out the marketing, it wouldn't be very pulp, now would it?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 3, 2004)

Sounds like its going to be a great read.  Cant wait to see Flash err Roland get the girl.


----------



## garyh (Jan 3, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> ...and the blue skinned alien girl in a bikini. Am I right?




Yup, that's her!



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Now, if only she's royalty of some sort, we meet the ultimate cliche!




Now THERE'S an idea! 

I'm waiting to flesh out more until Tars Tarkus gets some alien info up.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 3, 2004)

Sorry for not getiting my character consept posted earlier,  been at work all day ewww....    

Anyways, I'm looking to playing a Nurse from the Southern US.


I'll post the full statblock in the morning


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 3, 2004)

garyh said:
			
		

> I'm waiting to flesh out more until Tars Tarkus gets some alien info up.





Gary

Do you want me to just send you information on the blue skinned race or do you want several native races to look at?


----------



## garyh (Jan 3, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Gary
> 
> Do you want me to just send you information on the blue skinned race or do you want several native races to look at?




Just the blues will be fine.  Thanks!


----------



## Radiant (Jan 4, 2004)

hoping that I can post stats by tomorow. I have to read the whole char creation again since I only overead it once and created a single char nearly six month ago.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 4, 2004)

I've got all but my equipment do we have a thread for statblocks yet?


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 4, 2004)

You can post your characters here. 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1297244#post1297244


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 4, 2004)

garyh,

I have emailed you the race info that you wanted!


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> garyh,
> 
> I have emailed you the race info that you wanted!




Got it!  Thanks, very cool stuff.  I should have my PC up by Tuesday.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 5, 2004)

since no one else sounded interested so far, what is that "sensetive" feat?


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 5, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> since no one else sounded interested so far, what is that "sensetive" feat?




The Sensitive feat (requires a Cha of 15+) allows the player to sense supernatural beings or powers. The GM makes a roll in secret when ever the character comes in contact or close proxemity to a supernatural source. If successful the player will get a strange "feeling" that something is not right or that something strange is present. More information about the supernatural being or power might be gained through this contact. It is a prerequisite for other psionic feats that may be gained during the game.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 5, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> The Sensitive feat (requires a Cha of 15+) allows the player to sense supernatural beings or powers. The GM makes a roll in secret when ever the character comes in contact or close proxemity to a supernatural source. If successful the player will get a strange "feeling" that something is not right or that something strange is present. More information about the supernatural being or power might be gained through this contact. It is a prerequisite for other psionic feats that may be gained during the game.




le'me thing 'bout it. I'm going to do the stats tonight or tomorow morning. Sounds very much like a cliche role that should be filled.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 6, 2004)

*Flight Lieutenant Ben (Benjamin) Griffin*
*Human Fast 3/Explorer 3* Adventurer (Class skills: Spot, Survival; Feat: Personal Firearms Proficiency)

STR 12 (+1)
DEX 16 (+3) (includes 4th level stat increase)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 12 (+1)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Melee: +5 [+4 BAB, +1 STR]
Ranged: +7 [+4 BAB, +3 DEX]
Hit Points: ? [8 + 5d8 (levels) + 6 (CON)]
Defense: 20 [10 + 3 (DEX) + 6 (Class) +1 (Flying jacket)]
Initiative: +3 (+3 DEX)
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Medium pistol (+7 to hit, 2d6 dmg, Rng 30 ft, ROF S, Magazine 8 box)
or Knife (+5 to hit (melee), +7 to hit (thrown), 1d4+1 dmg, Crit 19-20, Rng 10 ft)


*Action Points:* ?
*Reputation;* +3
*Wealth:* +11 [6 roll, +1 Occupation, +0 Profession, +6 Profession checks, -2 Equipment]


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +5 [+4 base, +1 CON]
Ref: +8 [+5 base, +3 DEX]
Will: +4 [+2 base, +2 WIS]


*Feats:*
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Fast Hero)
Personal Firearms Proficiency (Free for Adventurer Occupation)
Guide (1st level feat)
Alertness (1st level feat)
Combat Expertise (Bonus 2nd level Fast Hero Feat)
Quick Draw (3rd level feat)
Track (Free for Explorer)
Endurance (Free for Explorer at 3rd class level)
_None_ (6th level feat, not yet taken.)


*Skills:*
Hide +12 (9 ranks, +3 DEX)
Listen +4 (0 ranks, +2 WIS, +2 Alertness)
Move Silently +12 (9 ranks, +3 DEX)
Navigate +8 (4 ranks (2 cc), +2 INT, +2 Guide)
Pilot +12 (9 ranks, +3 DEX)
Spot +7 (5 ranks, +2 WIS, +2 Alertness)
Survival +13 (9 ranks, +2 WIS, +2 Guide)
Swim +3 (2 ranks, +1 STR)
Treat Injury +6 (4 ranks (2 cc), +2 WIS)
Tumble +12 (9 ranks, +3 DEX)


*Talents:*
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge 1
Trailblazing
Sweep
Bonus language (not yet taken)


*Gear:*
Medium pistol
Knife
Flying jacket (counts as leather jacket armor)
Backpack
- 3 sets of casual clothes
- Compass
- 4 sticks of dynamite
- Machete
- 150' rope
- 48 pistol rounds (in 6 box magazines)
- Standard flashlight
- 12 Trail rations
- Water canteen

Total Weight Carried: 41.5 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current: 15,000
Next Level: 21,000


Following in his father's footsteps, Ben became a fighter pilot in the RAF at the age of 17.  His career lasted for four years, until his honourable discharge in 1932.  Since then, he's been working in the ever growing field of commercial air traffic, piloting both passenger and cargo aircraft around Europe and the USA.  While he loves flying, he's becoming increasingly bored with the rather mundane jobs he's been taking of late.  Ben hopes the Bermuda Clipper represents the last of these routine flights, as he plans to meet with a group of explorers who need a pilot to supply their trip into the Amazonian rainforest at the plane's destination.

Ben is an enthusiast for life, wishing for excitement and adventure at every turn.  The last couple of years have been somewhat depressing for him, the sheer ordinariness of the flights he was making starting to weigh down his explorer's spirit.  But with the prospect of the Amazonian trip ahead of him, he's back to his buoyant and optimistic best.  After all, what could go wrong now...

Of average build and height, Ben doesn't really stand out in a crowd.  Those that get to know the handsome pilot learn that he's quiet and well spoken, but has an undercurrent of dry wit that caused him problems with his superiors more than once while serving in the RAF.  He tends to look uncomfortable at social events, with his discomfort directly linked to the formality of the dress code.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 7, 2004)

Just a few words as we wait for characters to be posted. 

Make sure to post the reason that your character is flying to Bermuda in the middle of November. 


garyh, I was thinking and please add blonde to the hair colors of the race I sent you.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 7, 2004)

ok my first try to actually use this rulebook:

Sinead Avery
Irish gutter-rat

Level 6 Fast hero
Occupation: Criminal
(chosen skills: Hide/Move Silently)

Strength 8 (-1)
Dexterity 18 (+4) (increased to 18 at fourth level)
Constitution 10 (/)
Intelligence 10(/)
Wisdom 15(+2)
Charisma 16 (+3)

Action Points: 42 (so not sure if that is right)

Feats:
Simple Weapon Profiency (free for fast heroes)
Brawl (free for Criminals)
Acrobatic
Defensive Martial Arts
Elusive Target
Stealthy
Street fighting
Sensitive
(if someone else wants that feat I will just take another)

Hitpoints: 8+5d8

Base Attack Bonus: +4

Saves:
Fort. 2+0
Ref. 3+4
Will. 2+2
Defence. 6+4
Special: Gains +3 then fighting defensively and +6 then in total defence because of the 9 Levels in tumble.

Talents:
Increased Speed
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge 1

Skills: Ability/Level/Other/Total
Balance (+4)/5/-/ 9
Craft (+0)-
Drive (+4)-
Escape Artist (+4)/4/-/8
Hide (+4)/9/+2through the stealthy feat/ 15
Knowledge: Streetwise (+0)-
Move Silently  (+4)/9/+2through the stealthy feat/ 15
Pilot (+4)-
Read/Write Language-
Ride (+4)-
Sleight of Hand (+4)/9/-/ 13
Speak Language-
Tumble (+4)/9/+2 through the acrobatic feat/ 15

so now I just hope it ain't too wrong


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 8, 2004)

Ok, let's get the ball rolling. Everyone but garyh has posted a character in one form or another and here is what we got. 


Sinead Avery, a irish gutter rat with a nose for trouble. (Radiant)






LeeAnn Thomas, a dedicated nurse (dream66_)





Captain Roland FitzAmbrose, a dashing british lord with a knack for leadership (Paxus Asclepius)





Tom Hogan, a prize fighter from philly (ajanders)





Flight Lieutenant Ben Griffin, a daring pilot and explorer (Jarval)






As we have all of the Strangers ready (or almost ready, I still need a name and background from Jarval), I think we can get started. That should give garyh enough time to get his character to me before she appears on the scene. 

Give me a post that your ready to do with any last minute info and I will get the ball rolling. 

PS, If you don't like the picture check out this to find one you do like. 
http://www.silentgents.com/Gents.html


TT


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 8, 2004)

Here are some reasons that your going to Bermuda if you have not thought of anything yet. 


*Lord FitzAmbrose*, on a winter vacation in the America's

*LeeAnn Thomas*, you have won a trip to Bermuda through a raffle. You are going with a female friend of yours from the hostipal. 

*Tom Hogan*, you have a fight scheduled in Bermuda in a week or so. You and your manager are going down early to get ready for the fight. 

*Sinead Avery*, things are getting alittle hot for you in the States. And a few weeks in Bermuda is just the thing to let things cool off.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 8, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> *Lord FitzAmbrose*, as bermuda is british controlled at this time. you could be going to check one some of your families businesses there. It is also a good excuse to get away from the cold weather.




Actually, I was thinking it was purely a vacation; I do get leave once in a while, after all.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 8, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Actually, I was thinking it was purely a vacation; I do get leave once in a while, after all.




That sounds fine to me.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 8, 2004)

nice pics but you do know that Sinead is a girls name  
should have posted a description right with the stats. And yes I was thinking that she might have just slipped on board as a blind passenger while on the run.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 8, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> nice pics but you do know that Sinead is a girls name
> should have posted a description right with the stats. And yes I was thinking that she might have just slipped on board as a blind passenger while on the run.





I thought it was a girl's name!   
Ok let me find a nice irish lass for ya!

Edit: How it that one for ya!


----------



## Radiant (Jan 8, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> I thought it was a girl's name!
> Ok let me find a nice irish lass for ya!
> 
> Edit: How it that one for ya!




my there did you find all these cheesy pics?


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 8, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> http://www.silentgents.com/Gents.html




It is a silent film star web page. With tons of pictures.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 8, 2004)

Here is a possible pic for garyh's character.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 8, 2004)

That's great, love the pic, and the reason.    I was having trouble fiting a vacation into LeeAnn's personality, the raffle is perfect.    I can say she tried to give the tickets to her freind but the freind dragged her along with.


----------



## ajanders (Jan 9, 2004)

*Ring the bell an' start the show, kids*

Perfectly happy with that reasoning.  But I have to find a less cleancut picture.
Other than that, I'm ready.

aja


----------



## Jarval (Jan 9, 2004)

Flight Lieutenant Ben Griffin is ready for action, and his history is posted.  He's looking forwards to the flight


----------



## Radiant (Jan 10, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Flight Lieutenant Ben Griffin is ready for action, and his history is posted.  He's looking forwards to the flight




Sinead Avery is ready...well to hide in the storageroom. Or something...


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm hoping there will be some usefull supplies on the plan or findable or something cuz try as I might I just couldn't meta game enough to have a nurse who shouldn't even own one bring a full medical kit on vacation with her.


----------



## ajanders (Jan 10, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> I'm hoping there will be some usefull supplies on the plan or findable or something cuz try as I might I just couldn't meta game enough to have a nurse who shouldn't even own one bring a full medical kit on vacation with her.




I am not completely sure, but it sticks in my mind that all the Pan Am Clippers had at least an RN and maybe a doctor as part of the crew, with a fairly complete medical kit enabling them to do their work.
Fairly complete in 1936, of course, being rather more limited than today, but you might get lucky.
The GM's word, of course, will be final, but hope is never in vain.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 10, 2004)

Why Miss Thomas, why are you worrying about what medical supplies are on the airplane? It's going to be a uneventful trip. Isn't it?   


ajanders, 
How about the new pic that I have posted of Tom. He looks more like a tough boxer don't you think. 


Well, I guess everyone is ready. I have not heard from garyh. But I am going to get the game started anyway. Give me some time and I will have the IC thread up and running. I hope everyone has fun!   

TT


----------



## ajanders (Jan 11, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> ajanders,
> How about the new pic that I have posted of Tom. He looks more like a tough boxer don't you think.
> TT




Now dat's more like it!
It's a good t'ing someone on dis aireoplane looks like a woiking stiff.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 11, 2004)

ajanders said:
			
		

> Now dat's more like it!
> It's a good t'ing someone on dis aireoplane looks like a woiking stiff.




"Stiff" is right.  Were I cursed with such a visage, I would gladly seek the comfort of the grave, rather than the damning taunts of a mirror.


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 11, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Why Miss Thomas, why are you worrying about what medical supplies are on the airplane? It's going to be a uneventful trip. Isn't it?




Sir, I most certainly hope for a bueatiful and quiet trip, but while I have faith in man's mastery of the skys, medicine as taught me that we don't know everything, and if there's one thing I've learned at the hospital, always be prepared for the unexpected.


----------



## ajanders (Jan 11, 2004)

*Dats it...*



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Stiff" is right.  Were I cursed with such a visage, I would gladly seek the comfort of the grave, rather than the damning taunts of a mirror.




When I get to Bermuda, I'm gettin' a college perfesser to tell me what dat means.
If you're making fun of me, I'm gonna knock your Marquis of Queensbury block off.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 11, 2004)

ajanders said:
			
		

> When I get to Bermuda, I'm gettin' a college perfesser to tell me what dat means.
> If you're making fun of me, I'm gonna knock your Marquis of Queensbury block off.




My dear boy, I would never stoop to mock you.  I am merely attempting to enlighten you as to why small children run screaming when you approach.


----------



## ajanders (Jan 12, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> My dear boy, I would never stoop to mock you.  I am merely attempting to enlighten you as to why small children run screaming when you approach.




Dat's fine den.  As long as you ain't makin fun of me.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry about the delay, but the flu and a short internet outage has held me up abit. I promise to have the game started by tomorrow.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 13, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Sorry about the delay, but the flu and a short internet outage has held me up abit. I promise to have the game started by tomorrow.




you'r forgiven


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Sorry about the delay, but the flu and a short internet outage has held me up abit. I promise to have the game started by tomorrow.




I don't feel _quite_ so bad about disappearing, I guess, but I am terribly sorry.  I'll get my PC up in the next couple days.

Again, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok, the game is started here. 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=74397

I figure Sinead could easily get a forged passport to get out of the country.

If you have any questions just ask them here!

Go ahead a start posting!!  

Edited for correct thread.


----------



## doghead (Jan 15, 2004)

Just stole a copy of the picture of the seaplane. Sorry. I do love seaplanes. The Beriev Tchaika is my personal favourite.

bye. have fun. 

the light pawed dog


----------



## dream66_ (Jan 15, 2004)

want us to just ignore the first time we started?


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 15, 2004)

dream66_ said:
			
		

> want us to just ignore the first time we started?





Oopps! Sorry my Bad.

I tried to post the start yesterday and with the slow boards. I thought that it didn't get posted. But I see that it did!!!!!

So just ignore the second start post....I will delete it.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 5, 2004)

Radiant could you post Sinead's character over on the Rogue's Gallery for me please.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 5, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Radiant could you post Sinead's character over on the Rogue's Gallery for me please.




sure thing, sorry totaly forgot.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 5, 2004)

No problem! Thanks!


----------



## Ravon Dark (Feb 5, 2004)

If any room opens up, can you e-mail me perhaps? I'd be interested in joining.

ravondark@adelphia.net


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 5, 2004)

Ravon Dark said:
			
		

> If any room opens up, can you e-mail me perhaps? I'd be interested in joining.




I have a slot open.  I did have a player running a native but I have not heard from him in weeks. You could play a stranger or native as you wish. If your a stranger, your character would be on the plane.


----------



## Ravon Dark (Feb 5, 2004)

Aff

I'll work up a character tonight/tomarrow and we'll go from there.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 11, 2004)

Dream66_ are you out there? You have not posted in a while.


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Feb 26, 2004)

Radiant,
I was checking over characters and I noticed that you had not rolled for hit points. I went ahead and rolled for you. Sinead has 39 hit points.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 26, 2004)

Tars Tarkus said:
			
		

> Radiant,
> I was checking over characters and I noticed that you had not rolled for hit points. I went ahead and rolled for you. Sinead has 39 hit points.




good to know. I just posted with the dice since I didn't know if you want to make the rolls yourself then I made her. Maybe I just overlooked it.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 14, 2004)

damn, we are smart!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 24, 2004)

Bumpity-Bump!

The aliens planning on talking to us soon?


----------



## Vaxalon (Mar 29, 2004)

So is this game defunct?


----------

